# Longbow with deer or Impala, who makes this?



## I_Fortuna (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi, Hubby just bought me a new longbow and it is old. I love it but most of the decal is worn away. The piece left shows a red deer or Impala.
Can anyone identify this bow? I sure would love to know the maker. I would even say this bow is from the 40's or 50's possibly. It has a nice patina and the previous owner said it may be Yew wood.
Thanks. I hope someone can help me with this.


----------

